# Mk6 performance front strut bearing replacement



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone replaced the pillowball bearing for the mk6 performance fromt struts from Airlift? My passenger side went out, I have around 42k miles on them. I called Airlift and as always exceptional customer service. They sent me 2 new bearings to replace both of mine. Not gonna lie, kind of freaked out to dismantle the struts. Any info on steps to take is appreciated!
Pic of bearings...


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

I gave you some suggestions on Facebook (Hugo Binette) - I don't think its to big of a job or a high risk of you damaging your strut - just take your time at it :thumbup:


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

What started to happen that let you know the bearings were bad?


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Grinding of the bearing. Confirmed with airlift


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

Was the replacement procedure pretty straight forward? Any tips?


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

HonestChip said:


> Was the replacement procedure pretty straight forward? Any tips?


Yeah, youll need a retainer ring set of pliers, but pretty easy, took maybe 30 minutes


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about the retainer ring pliers! I did end up needing to go to a repair shop to get the bearing pressed out, other than that it was pretty easy.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi from Italy,
I bought two used front performance struts for golf 5\6 platform. The pillow bearing seams to have a little play (noise). I contacted airlift to know if they sell replacement bearing, didn't got an answer jet. Can someone that have already changed this bearing tell me maybe who the manufacturer (and maybe model) is? This could help to know before I start to disassemble the struts. Thank you


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone help me? Please


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Piso said:


> Hi from Italy,
> I bought two used front performance struts for golf 5\6 platform. The pillow bearing seams to have a little play (noise). I contacted airlift to know if they sell replacement bearing, didn't got an answer jet. Can someone that have already changed this bearing tell me maybe who the manufacturer (and maybe model) is? This could help to know before I start to disassemble the struts. Thank you


Did you email our tech department? [email protected]


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, via online form and email. No answer...


----------

